# Sparkey's Twins!



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Sparkey our commercial boer doe kidded twins! Buck and doe. It was a repeat breeding from last year- she kidded a single doe that went on to be my champion show doe. I was sooo excited to find a doe kid this afternoon when I checked!! Looks just like her kid last year. Here are some pics. The girl is the blonde. She's such a lover. Love these kids and I'm so so excited about their futures!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

They are adorable_


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Aww so cute


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats!! They are adorable!!!


----------



## nikkigees1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats!! They are adorable. thanks for sharing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How sweet


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Lost the doe kid. Absolutely heartbroken..


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

I am so sorry :-(


----------



## nikkigees1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Ah no, so so sorry .......any clue why?


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

nikkigees1 said:


> Ah no, so so sorry .......any clue why?


Nope... Found her sprawled out in her pen dead in the morning. Breaks my heart.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

sounds like momma slept on her


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry you lost her :hug:


----------



## nikkigees1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Ow sweetie xx sooo so sorry xx


----------



## rustygoats (Feb 11, 2013)

Hate to hear that.


----------

